# Black corners on images..



## Tyler Durden (Feb 9, 2011)

I am currently shooting with the 5DMK2 with the 24-70L. Recently I have been encountering black corners during shooting in bright settings. Sometimes this only happens in the bottom left/top right corners. Is this a lens malfunction? I am currently at school so I am unable to upload sample pictures. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bram (Feb 9, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## memento (Feb 9, 2011)

may be vignetting, Vignetting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

another possibility could be that your hood is crooked.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 9, 2011)

Things that I've seen cause black corners:

- mutiple filters.  I see this on my wide angle when I put a CPL filter (I already have a UV filter on).  They do sell ultra slim CPLs for this.

- lens hood not properly put on.  If you are seeing it happen in random places at random times, this might be the issue.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Feb 9, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Things that I've seen cause black corners:
> 
> - mutiple filters.  I see this on my wide angle when I put a CPL filter (I already have a UV filter on).  They do sell ultra slim CPLs for this.
> 
> - lens hood not properly put on.  If you are seeing it happen in random places at random times, this might be the issue.



Im using the hoya USM pro C. I didnt think this filter would cause any problems. I will recheck my lens hood. Thanks for the great info guys.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > Things that I've seen cause black corners:
> ...




Line up the 2 dots when fitting the hood


----------



## Tyler Durden (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a sample picture


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 9, 2011)

definitely hood issue.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Im using the hoya USM pro C. I didnt think this filter would cause any problems. I will recheck my lens hood. Thanks for the great info guys.


 If you are using a screw-on filter, the effect would be seen in all corners since the filter is round and image is rectangular.  I agree that your malady is likely due to improper mount of the hood.


----------



## AprilEye (Feb 9, 2011)

Bram said:


> :addpics:



Ha!  This is the first time I have actually seen someone use these smilies  :thumbup:


----------



## MissCream (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmmm I've had hood malfunctions and it shows up in all the corners...  Are you using a flash?

P.S. Holy sensor dust!  Or a deformed bird...


----------



## Destin (Feb 10, 2011)

Seems like a hood issue to me. I'd take the hood off for a bit and see if you can get it to happen without it. 

What focal length is it happening at? If it's happening at the long end then its probably not the hood.


----------



## fokker (Feb 10, 2011)

Definitely lens hood issue.


----------



## mikelmartin (Feb 10, 2011)

This could be a hood issue. But if it were a hood issue then you would have it in all four corners. Try it without the hood and filter. Then after try it with another cam. Then if that doesn't work then it sure is a lens malfunction. IMHO.


----------



## mikelmartin (Feb 10, 2011)

Destin said:


> What focal length is it happening at? If it's happening at the long end then its probably not the hood.



This is very true. If you are shoot it wide then it would definitely be a hood issue.

But then if it happened on the long end ... Then I would suggest having it checked by a technician


----------



## fokker (Feb 10, 2011)

mikelmartin said:


> This could be a hood issue. But if it were a hood issue then you would have it in all four corners. Try it without the hood and filter. Then after try it with another cam. Then if that doesn't work then it sure is a lens malfunction. IMHO.



I'm pretty sure it's just when the hood is not on properly and is rotated slightly from how it should sit, causing only two of the corners to be blacked out. This happened to me on a shoot a while back at a party, I didn't notice for a while and all the photos until I fixed it came out looking exactly like the one the OP posted earlier.


----------



## mikelmartin (Feb 10, 2011)

fokker said:


> mikelmartin said:
> 
> 
> > This could be a hood issue. But if it were a hood issue then you would have it in all four corners. Try it without the hood and filter. Then after try it with another cam. Then if that doesn't work then it sure is a lens malfunction. IMHO.
> ...



Cool... Then I think the problem is solved. Hope to hear some feedbacks from the thread stater. :thumbup:


----------



## Tyler Durden (Feb 10, 2011)

I did some light painting last night so I wasnt able to really test the lens again. I work during the day then work out after. By the time I get home its around 8pm and the sun has already been down for a couple hours. This only happens in bright daylight so Im still looking for my window of opportunity. However, I did take the lens hood off and aligned the dots on the lens and hood. Also, the darkening of the corners only happened at 24mm (wide side) of the lens. Thanks for all the replies guys!

And that dust speck has shown up with that shoot and the one after. Im hoping its something between the lens and the filter being something of that magnitude needs to be taking care of ASAP!


----------

